

The Principle of least astonishment - getdavidhiggins
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Principle_of_least_astonishment

======
dredmorbius
A hugely important UI/UX principle far too often honored in the breach.

Not only should _visual_ elements of behavior follow PoLA, but _behavior_ as
well. Don't lose state, don't lose data, don't _disclose_ data.

And do not do things which cannot be reverted without being damned, damned,
damned sure they're what the user _intended_ to do. This goes for both
destruction and disclosure of data.

